# Zaino Z8 Questions ??



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Im about to run out of Optimum spray wax Which I use beetween full on wax sessions. So Im looking at Zaino Z8 spray seal . Is this a sealant or a wax ?? Can it be applied over Waxes such as Z1mol concours or Victoria concours ??
Also it says in the details I quote (((But keep in mind, Z-8 isn't for everyone, and it hasn't been designed for everyday use.))) What does this mean ??

What Im looking for is a replacement And better product than Optimum if such a product exists ! TIA.............................:thumb:


----------



## Fritz Blitz (Jun 18, 2007)

ChuckH said:


> So Im looking at Zaino Z8 spray seal . Is this a sealant or a wax ??
> It´s a sealant.
> 
> Can it be applied over Waxes such as Z1mol concours or Victoria concours ??
> ...


regards 
Fritz :wave:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Fritz Im a little confused over combining or layering sealant over waxes or waxes over sealants ??? TA!


----------



## abd1973 (Aug 27, 2007)

I used zaino recently. Over the Z-AIO I put vic concours vax. Then Z-cs.

But I use Z8 Over the top every couple of weeks and It doesn't smear at all. But i just mist it very finely and polish off.

I was worried that It would react with the DG aquawax that I use as a QD when drying but i've had no problem at all


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

I use Z8 over all my wax details and you will have no issues other than the extra gloss and shine it adds to the finish.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Gleammachine said:


> I use Z8 over all my wax details and you will have no issues other than the extra gloss and shine it adds to the finish.


Thanks for that Mate its exactly what I was after Just knowing it will go over wax was My main question

Thanks all for the replies !


----------



## gmblack3 (May 14, 2007)

Always shake the bottle of Z8 before use and apply to cool paint.


----------



## Griff (Aug 11, 2007)

Yes I can confirm, yesterday added Z8 over supernatural, and all I can say is WoW, I didin't think it would add much, but it really has done, very easy to apply, go for it you wont be dissapointed.
Tom


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Well Guys Ive ordered some Z8 And a couple of Eurow towels from Tim at CYC So with Tims usual rapid deliveries I will be able to give the Z8 a shot very soon !!!
Thanks again for the replies !!................:thumb:


----------



## Mini One Cabrio (Mar 9, 2007)

I have also just ordered some Z8 from CYC, Hope it lives up to the comments on hear!!


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Mini One Cabrio said:


> I have also just ordered some Z8 from CYC, Hope it lives up to the comments on hear!!


I'll have it off you if you don't like it:thumb:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Well the Zaino arrived in Ultra rapid time along with a pack of Eurow buffing towels (Washed them and WOW are they good)


----------



## lee74 (Mar 17, 2008)

ChuckH said:


> Well the Zaino arrived in Ultra rapid time along with a pack of Eurow buffing towels (Washed them and WOW are they good)


I ordered exactly the same 2 weeks ago!! v impressed with the zaino so far towels are good too :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

what I'd like to know is if Z8 really delivers any more than OCW v2 (60% of the cost) or DG AW (about 40% of the cost), as I have both of those and they add quite a decent amount to an already good finish...and last....


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

I suspect you'll have to hope Dave bring's his Z - 8 with him to the meet, then you'll be able to try it next to the others and see if it does bring a little something extra to the party.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

PJS said:


> I suspect you'll have to hope Dave bring's his Z - 8 with him to the meet, then you'll be able to try it next to the others and see if it does bring a little something extra to the party.


yep - he's probably staying at my place afterwards so I hope he brings his entire expensive wax/sealant collection :lol:


----------



## Original Poster (Apr 28, 2008)

So am I right in thinking Z8 would be ideal for me to use about 2 hours after I have applied wax (DJ Purple Haze) and it will seal my wax and give a deeper shine?


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Chuck,

You won't have any problems using Z8 over a wax we have used it on DaveKG's car and it will be going on mine tomorrow over the Vintage that's on there at the moment, remember a little goes a very long way with Z8 and 1 bottle should last a good while even when used weekly.

I also understand from the experts who regularly use Zaino, i.e. NeilS & DaveKG, that it can be layered so using it weekly again is not a problem infact it will only improve the finish as the layers build up :thumb:

Bryan


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

chunky206 said:


> So am I right in thinking Z8 would be ideal for me to use about 2 hours after I have applied wax (DJ Purple Haze) and it will seal my wax and give a deeper shine?


Absolutely chunky......no real need to wait a full 2hours though but it won't do any harm.........you could put a layer on after 1 hour then re-apply an hour later........it only takes literally 5mins or so to do the entire car :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> yep - he's probably staying at my place afterwards so I hope he brings his entire expensive wax/sealant collection :lol:


I'm sure I'll be able to bring some LSPs with me..  Z8 will definitely be in tow :thumb:


----------



## markd (Aug 11, 2006)

i understand you can use z8 on top of a waxed car but can you still top up with more wax layers after you have used z8..


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

That defeats the object of the game.
Wax is used to add a bit of warmth to the normally sterile looking sealants, hence why it's done over the sealant, which has the longevity.
By putting Z - 8 over the wax, you've already got that property sealed in, so adding more wouldn't really accomplish anything.
And even then, the warmth aspect is a subtlety that may easily go unnoticed- it's certainly not stark contrasts between the two.


----------



## Original Poster (Apr 28, 2008)

blr123 said:


> Absolutely chunky......no real need to wait a full 2hours though but it won't do any harm.........you could put a layer on after 1 hour then re-apply an hour later........it only takes literally 5mins or so to do the entire car :thumb:


Brilliant thanks for the advice buddy!:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Original Poster (Apr 28, 2008)

PJS said:


> That defeats the object of the game.
> Wax is used to add a bit of warmth to the normally sterile looking sealants, hence why it's done over the sealant, which has the longevity.
> By putting Z - 8 over the wax, you've already got that property sealed in, so adding more wouldn't really accomplish anything.
> And even then, the warmth aspect is a subtlety that may easily go unnoticed- it's certainly not stark contrasts between the two.


Sorry I am now confused,

So are you saying I would need to spray the car with Z8 THEN apply Purple Haze?

Would the finish in terms of looks be better as opposed to the reverse of my mentioned process?

Sorry If I'm confusing things!


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Z- 8 is a spray sealant, but not just as durable as the Z - 2 Pro, so sometimes is looked upon as a QD - hence the over the preceding LSP usage.
Unlike most sealants, it seems to have no bonding issues which is why it can be suggested for over a carnauba waxed surface.

So, here's the state of play at the moment:
Car/Paint/Wax - looks lovely and warm, etc.

Now, you introduce Z - 8 to get Car/Paint/Wax/Z - 8 - gives it a bit of a lift in the gloss department.
Adding more wax on top of Z - 8 won't add anything to the look, and may reduce the effect Z - 8 gave in the first place. Durability won't be increased either, so you'll have wasted time, product, and effort to achieve nothing more than you have already.


----------



## Original Poster (Apr 28, 2008)

Brilliant I fully understand now! thanks PJS!


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Just to chip in, I gave the car anothe layer of Zaino at the weekend, 

Washed = Z-7
Wipe down = Z-6
Layer = Z-2
Buff =Z-8




Did the wheels with Z-2 / Z-6 & tyres with Z-16




I'm Loving It


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

PJS said:


> Now, you introduce Z - 8 to get Car/Paint/Wax/Z - 8 - gives it a bit of a lift in the gloss department.
> Adding more wax on top of Z - 8 won't add anything to the look, and may reduce the effect Z - 8 gave in the first place. Durability won't be increased either, so you'll have wasted time, product, and effort to achieve nothing more than you have already.


are you sure about this?

How do you know another fresh layer of wax wont add anything? I bet adding a fresh layer of Souveran or a similar wax that adds a lot of depth and gloss, would make a difference  I can also promise you that if I added a layer of 476 over your description above then it WOULD also add to the durability....

Z8 is just a spray sealant that adds to the look and durability, like DG Aqua Wax and others. There is nothing to stop you layering over it and the final effect on the look and durability will depend on what you put over it


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Can it be used as a drying aid? To add some bling and protection as you dry?


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> are you sure about this?
> 
> How do you know another fresh layer of wax wont add anything? I bet adding a fresh layer of Souveran or a similar wax that adds a lot of depth and gloss, would make a difference  I can also promise you that if I added a layer of 476 over your description above then it WOULD also add to the durability....
> 
> Z8 is just a spray sealant that adds to the look and durability, like DG Aqua Wax and others. There is nothing to stop you layering over it and the final effect on the look and durability will depend on what you put over it


will the fresh layer of wax will bond properly?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I dont see why not, if the Z8 is cured. I havent yet tried a wax that didnt bond to cured sealants - its usually the other way around....

I dont have Z8 but I have plenty of other spray sealants and have no issues waxing over those. Of course waxes have solvents in them, and when you put them over stuff the solvents erode whats underneath, so my *guess *would be that less durable products like DG AW and Z8 (that are only described as short term products) will likely take a hit from whatever you put over them 

TBH though, if you use Z8 as part of the full Zaino system then it rarely seems like anyone wants/needs to put wax over it? If you are simply topping another wax, then I'd be inclined to try a cheaper product - Z8 is terrifically expensive and almost 3x the price of DG AW etc - so I probably wouldnt use it if I knew i was going to top it anyway....


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

maybe i will leave it for 3-4wks before i apply another layer of wax.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

visor said:


> maybe i will leave it for 3-4wks before i apply another layer of wax.


doubt there will be much, if any, Z8 left in 3-4 weeks


----------



## Mini One Cabrio (Mar 9, 2007)

I am not sure if it is a no no but I tried Z8 over BH Auto Balm and it looks fantastic. Not sure if the Z8 affects the AB protection but it does look good and beads much nicer than the AB on it own.


----------



## Original Poster (Apr 28, 2008)

donnyboy said:


> Can it be used as a drying aid? To add some bling and protection as you dry?


I would use something a little cheaper to aid drying mate, maybe Megs Ultimate Quick Detialer, although thats still about £12 a bottle


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

Megs LT


----------



## Stan (Aug 30, 2006)

chunky206 said:


> I would use something a little cheaper to aid drying mate, maybe Megs Ultimate Quick Detialer, although thats still about £12 a bottle


you can always dilute it, make it go further, i use diluted Z6 for drying.


----------

